# First Thanksgiving



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 11, 2005)

Primary Sources for the 1621 "First Thanksgiving" at Plymouth, Massachusetts from the Pilgrim Hall Museum 

Thanksgiving Articles from Plymoth Plantation 








[Edited on 11-11-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 22, 2005)

Taking this opportunity to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving! God bless you and yours.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 22, 2005)

And to you, brother.

And the rest of y'all as well.


----------



## pastorway (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 22, 2005)

My wife and I are going to be exceedingly busy tomorrow making preparations for the next day where we will have 12-14 people over. 

We are modeling most of what we are cooking with things that the Pilgrims would have actually had:

Turkey, bread, beans, cranberries, fruit bread, Pumpkin Pie, apple pie, and a couple of other things. All of our family coming, except my brother's family, are Roman Catholic. It will be an interesting day. 

Let's make it a prayer that we all witness well to Thanking God for the many blessings He, as the Source of all blessing, has bestowed on us.

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## turmeric (Nov 22, 2005)

Rum-punch? Or was that a Puritan thing?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> My wife and I are going to be exceedingly busy tomorrow making preparations for the next day where we will have 12-14 people over.
> 
> We are modeling most of what we are cooking with things that the Pilgrims would have actually had:
> ...



Sounds great, Matt!



> Let's make it a prayer that we all witness well to Thanking God for the many blessings He, as the Source of all blessing, has bestowed on us.
> 
> Everyone have a great day!


----------



## blhowes (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Taking this opportunity to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving! God bless you and yours.


After seeing this thread, I deleted my redundant one and would just like to say .


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 23, 2005)

Doug Phillip's Blog has some neat quotes.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 24, 2005)

Let me be the first (on the actual day) to say:
"Happy Thanksgiving Y'all"


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Taking this opportunity to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving! God bless you and yours.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## Arch2k (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## Arch2k (Nov 24, 2005)

True Lovers of God Highly Privileged: or, The Great Comfort of Believers in the Co-Operation of All Things for Their Good.

by Ralph Erskine

[This Sermon was preached at Glasgow, on Monday, October 4th, 1747, being a thanksgiving day, after the celebration of the sacrament of the Lord's supper there.][


----------



## blhowes (Nov 24, 2005)

What a beautiful, snowy Thanksgiving. Driveway's shoveled, turkey's cooking (sniff...mmm), and I'm sitting here enjoying my morning coffee. Yes siree, sir.


----------



## cupotea (Nov 24, 2005)

Since you've raised the subject (I'm in Canada, so our Thanksgiving was a month ago), I actually have a question about Thanksgiving.

A pretty knowledgable guy at work said that the Puritans in Boston would would hold a great Thanksgiving feast every year. That really doesn't sound like them. I know they had days of Thanksgiving a few times a year (depending upon when issues came up) but those were spent in prayer with fasting. In all I've read of the Bostonian Puritans, I've never come across a Thanksgiving feast (but at the same time, I've never really been looking for it).

Have any of you heard of this?!


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 24, 2005)

It might be helpful to read the short article Giving Thanks :the Religious Roots of Thanksgiving.

Here is the relevant portion:




> The Thanksgiving we celebrate today is a combination of two very different New England traditions : the purely religious day of thankful prayer and the harvest feast. The harvest feast is still with us and so, in subtler ways, is the religious spirit.
> 
> The Sabbath, days of fasting and days of thanksgiving were the only religious holy days celebrated by the Pilgrims. A religious day of thanksgiving would be called only after the community had benefited from a single significant act of Divine Providence. The event we know as the "First Thanksgiving" was a secular harvest feast and not, as far as we know, an official religious day of thanksgiving. (NOTE: This does NOT mean that the Pilgrims did not give thanks to God; the Pilgrims were a deeply religious people and every activity in which they engaged was influenced by their deep reverence for Scripture.)



Westminster Confession from the proof texts seems to allow feasting as a legitimate means of offering thanks to God for his bounty and providence:



> V. The reading of the Scriptures with godly fear,[17] the sound preaching [18] and conscionable hearing of the Word, in obedience unto God, with understanding, faith, and reverence,[19] singing of psalms with grace in the heart;[20] as also, the due administration and worthy receiving of the sacraments instituted by Christ, are all parts of the ordinary religious worship of God:[21] beside religious oaths,[22] vows,[23] solemn fastings,[24] and thanksgivings upon special occasions,[25] which are, in their several times and seasons, to be used in an holy and religious manner.[26]
> 
> 17. Luke 4:16-17; Acts 15:21; Col. 4:16; I Thess. 5:27; Rev. 1:3
> 18. II Tim. 4:2; Acts 5:42
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to the folks on the Puritan Board -- may God bless you and yours!  

3 John 2 Beloved, I wish above all things that thou mayest prosper and be in health, even as thy soul prospereth.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving dear friends!!

And Matt, you're forgetting the venison.


----------

